# Preparing for FET



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Just wondered if anyone could help. I know I should probably know this answer but haven't done FEt before and wondered if you could help.

we are going to have FET in July but is there anything I should be doing to prepare for it now (or nearer the time)? we're hoping to have a natural FET, we have 3 frozen blasts and after this try we will not try again so really want to do everything I can to get my body ready for those embies.

Hope you girls have got some tips/advice.

love and luck to all.
Kerry


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Kerry,
  I am doing a natural cycle this month. I am pretty healthy on the whole, i am a little over weight but nothing drastic could do with being half a stone lighter!. My consultant said she wouldn't want anybody dieting strictly before hand just to eat healthy and take regular exercise which i do. I drink moderately and will stop during 2ww. I just think eating five fruit and veg a day is a good guide to follow. I truly believe stress is not a good thing so I'll try to be as calm as possible. Haven't embarked on any acupuncture or anything though i know loads do. I have had a natural FET and a medicated and i found the natural very easy not stressful at all.
Good luck for July.
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Fiona_M_B (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm totally new to this site and this is my first time responding. I had ICSI in Dec 06 but got OHSS quite bad. Luckily got 13 embryos, which were frozen into 4 batches. Just had our first FET on Monday under a natural cycle and am enduring the 2 week wait!! I had quite a bit of acupuncture and to be honest it seems to have worked well for me so far as I had a really good lining (18mm) and I feel the acupuncture also helped me to relax a bit more. I have no idea whether I'll have a successful outcome of course, and at this stage don't feel any different. But if I'm not successful this time, I'm still gonna stick with acupuncture. Hope this helps.


----------



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Thanks girls

Suzanne - sounds like you are doing all the right things - guess I will have to stop eating all the chocolate in the house and go for the fruit instead - not easy for me I'm definitely a chocoholic! Really hope this natural FET works for you. I think you are so right about stress not being good so will def try not to worry too much! Good luck. 

Fiona - Will keep my fingers crossed for you that you get a beautiful BFP. Will have to look into acupuncture - do all those needles really relax you?  Good luck hun.

I've decided to try and be healthier and no alcohol - but gonna wait til after my friends wedding in April - is that really bad? 
Have also thought of having reflexology - did this before our only succesful cycle so who knows??

Good luck and love to all
Kerry


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi

Im new to FET too. We've had 2 unsuccessful cycles (one BFP followed by M/C and then a BFN).
Im seeing the consultant today to discuss FET next. 
I hope to chat to people more about this at the moment Im a bit worried about the success rates. I hate 2 fresh blasts implant and yet they still didnt stick so how can I expect the frosties to? 
I know I know I should be feeling more positive, I will try harder! 

I just wanted to add that Ive had acupunture too and it does really help with the blood flow to the uterus and yes those needles do help you to relax! Its amazing I know but it seems to work.

After my miscarriage I had a lot of acupuncture because I was very depressed and it definitely helped me to pick myself up.

Good luck to all

Jen x


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Jen,
    I know what you mean about being positive about your frozen embryos i have tried 4 frozen so far 2 in a medicated and 2 in a natural cycle. I am in about 10 -12 days time having another natural FET. I chose this route as i found it SO simple without drugs, mu cycle is very  regular and with the faith that i know it DOES work for a lot of ladies i hope and pray we will be the  lucky ones next time! There is no rhythm or reason to who it works for and who it doesn't. 
It's a little like winning the lottery in my eyes, not a huge amount of people do win but there still is a awful lot and boy does it change your life for the better when it does!  
The fact that you did catch even though you sadly did miscarry is a positive thought to keep hold of. I am fortunate to have a DD who soon will be 8. I also have a long history of getting pregnant but it isn't in the right place, this makes it all the more frustrating that so far fertility treatments haven't worked. But hey all the ladies on here are fab and they fill you with hope for the future and heart warming endings to those that have fulfilled their dreams.
Though successes are slightly less than fresh its certainly worth giving it a chance. It is such a emotional journey and when we get hurt it goes so deep that we wonder if we can get the strength to carry on in reaching our dreams. I so hope you get the strength you need to go forward.
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls 

I am newto FET too! We are planning a cycle for early July. 

Having lost 4 stones from August to November last year I am eating very healthily anyway. I like a glass of wine or two but will stop nearer the FET. I do as much exercise as I can. I have a Gaynor Faye dvd and I go swimming as often as I can so will keep that up.

I have had acupuncture in the past with fresh cycles but don't think I'll have the time this time around.

I also need to get some vitamins. I had some from the Natural Health Practice last time. But they were quite expensive so I changed to Sanatogen Pronatal as they were much cheaper and very similar.

I am thinking that as FET is the same as having an embryo transfer from a fresh cycle then we should pretty much be doing all the same things as for that  

Good luck to everyone    

Rachel


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks so much Suzanne for your encouragement. I wish you loads of luck for winning your lottery next time! 

Also Rachel well done for losing so much weight, I wish you loads of success too. 

I have ordered Zita Wests book myself and I cant wait to have a look at that and see what I should and shouldnt be doing. Im hoping there is some gem of wisdom in there that I dont already know about

Good luck to all
Jen x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Jen 

If it's Zita Wests Fertility and Conception it's brilliant! I have a copy and used to read so much I thought the print would fade!  

Good luck  

Rachel x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi! 
Im not sure if its that one but its the main one on Amazon that seems to get good comments. Its definitely not the pregnancy ones thats for sure! 
Jen x


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Please excuse my ignorance but what does tx mean? 
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Suzanne - tx means treatment hun


----------

